# New Puppy, intro to water



## dkam1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I will be picking up my Vizsla Chocolate lab mix at the end of september. He will be about 11 weeks old at that time. My concern is that due to the cold weather fast approaching I will not get the chance to introduce him to water. It is very important to me that he enjoys the water, could it be too late for me to introduce him next summer? I am under the impression that the earlier the better. This is my first sport dog.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

pure bred or not - who cares - it's not when - it's how you introduce them to water - with a V - never force them - they will get there in their own time ! - it's just a part of the breed -


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

dkam1 said:


> Vizsla Chocolate lab mix


Just curious - did the breeder mix the two on purpose?


----------



## dkam1 (Sep 10, 2012)

He is actually not from a breeder. The owners had a pure bred vizsla and a pure bred chocolate lab, both good hunting dogs for them and they got together and now we have puppies. I am thinking it will be a good mix.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, dkam1, and welcome to the forums! 

... Just what REM said! And enjoy your puppy!! Have you picked a name for him yet?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Last summer Dozer wasn't too fond of water, well pools, and he was about 9 mos. now, he'll jump right in and it was all on his own accord. Of course he did have a ball to chase.  I've found they're much better in a lake or river where they can wade in bec the drop off of steps is daunting. But that can be overcome. Next summer is def not too late. Just make sure the 1-2 baths in the meantime are fun.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Our puppy didn't like to swim until he was about 10 months anyway, so I think you're okay! Also, if your puppy has a coat like a lab (with the thick undercoat) he probably would be fine swimming in the winter.


----------

